# Camp Ground



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Has anybody thought about investing in a campground for a BOL? What pros or cons are there? Could this group invest in a couple located in various parts of North America? :scratch


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

sailaway said:


> Has anybody thought about investing in a campground for a BOL? What pros or cons are there? Could this group invest in a couple located in various parts of North America? :scratch


Good idea to think outside of the box. I don't think most people would go to a campground to loot. As well, anybody there would most likely be on the same page. Up here, most areas have a water supply that is hand pumped from a source of water right near by. Food, there'd be plenty of room to bring the animals!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

That is a thought that I have had for quite a while now - setting up a campground and setting up an RV-storage-lot on a home-quarter ... I think it would be a viable way of having income and if the location is good (and you can advertise in the right places) you would have a steady clientele .. 

There are a few really good motorcycle campgrounds and then there are way too many catering to the big-rigs that need every single hookup known to humanity ... :gaah: My dad found a campground, went in with his Harley and asked for a tenting-spot. He was told to go away, they don't allow tenting in their campground. He wasn't sure if it was true, or the fact that he was on a Harley ....


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

I saw a property like that a few months ago. I was drooling. It had cabins, hookups and tent space. Theirs no way I could afford it, so all I could do was drool.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

My aunt and uncle belong to a camp ground like this. I think there is only like 10 people in this private campground. They all have nice setups. Think doublewides or small houses. My uncle's place is like 500 sq ft. They have a club house and stuff too. There might be a couple of campers in there. 
I would not say that there is any food stocked piled among them all. The biggest down fall I would see is the campground member's relatives showing up! I would not want any of my cousins showing up at my door! So how would my aunt and uncle send away their own kids?? We are talking crack heads, thieves, and all around bad kids...well adults that are older than me!


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I know here campsites are targeted by thieves (even in the middle of nowhere) and tweakers. They steal cars and valuables and rob people at gunpoint. We've had a huge problem in Washington with drug addicts and campsites. Some of them are even stripping the wiring off of rural road lights and removing catalytic converters. Since the economic downtown, this type of activity has increased probably threefold.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

IrritatedWithUS said:


> I know here campsites are targeted by thieves (even in the middle of nowhere) and tweakers. They steal cars and valuables and rob people at gunpoint. We've had a huge problem in Washington with drug addicts and campsites. Some of them are even stripping the wiring off of rural road lights and removing catalytic converters. Since the economic downtown, this type of activity has increased probably threefold.


Yeah, part of me loves the campground idea, but the other part of me would be concerned about vulnerability/target issues. Seems even in the middle of nowhere people find campgrounds.

Although we'd be better armed than the average camper (putting it mildly).... And (borrowing an idea from another thread) we could put 'pathogen alert' materials around the perimeter.... And if forced to bug out, I suppose I'd rather be surrounded by like-minded campers than not....


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

That's it, let's all come together and do this thing!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Not sure how it would work, need a model. There are probably campgrounds for sale everywhere. Would you get an investor group and buy a working one that would pay its way or just get a small one and keep it private.

If you couldn't bug in, it would be a place to bug out to and meet with like minded partners. It would probably be semi communal, sharing what we have and know together. It would also save on the duplication of tools and other equiptment. May be plant fruit bearing trees or a stocked pond or small lake. It could be set up for small cabins, camper sites or possibly a motor home area or I enjoy tent camping, but leaning toward a small cabin. Off the grid would be preferable or on the grid when grid is working?:scratch


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

I suppose redundancy and more redundancy would be the key. The ideal site would have a lot of things, but getting a few of the 'hot points' would be imperative. On grid and off grid power. A well, and a stream, maybe city water? A public area that pays the bills and a less known bit in the back 40 for staff only, y'know the maintenance acre, lol. Plant fruit trees and nut trees. Adjoining a Wildlife Refuge or National Park, do some guerilla gardening with edible forests. The list goes on. FINDING that acre of heaven would be the hard part. I can think of a few areas in the country where I could find the land that would support this idea, but being close enough to 'civilization' for those that have to keep a 9 to 5 is the hard part, that and being close enough to major cities to draw enough traffic to make the place pay for itself. Good ideas though. I love it.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Maybe look for an old boy scout, girl scout or 4H camp. There's probably a list of KOA's for sale or similar camps. Maybe a small tract of farm land that is now unprofitable to farm.:scratch


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

A public area that pays the bills and a less known bit in the back 40 for staff only, y'know the maintenance acre, lol. Plant fruit trees and nut trees. Adjoining a Wildlife Refuge or National Park, do some guerilla gardening with edible forests.

This is something Dh and I have discussed at length. Would love to hear more ideas along these lines. Good post thanks


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

get subsidies & tax breaks for NOT growing or raising <<fill in the blank here>> (preferably something you don't want to grow/raise anyway) & then grow/raise OTHER stuff you DO want...


----------



## SurvivorMom (Mar 9, 2011)

I would love to do something like this with a group of people. I enjoy having others around, and would hate to be so isolated before it was needed. I think finding a place like that with a group of people would be a dream come true. Years ago I used to work the Ren Faire Circuit and their 'wintering' grounds were a huge community camp ground where every one shared the work.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks like this could be an interesting business that could subsidize the preppers involved. I like the idea of butting up on a national forest also.


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Once you get serious about an area, it will be important to look into the history and geology of the area. As an example, I could find some suitable sites in Southern Illinois that could fit the bill for this idea. One of the things I would have to consider though would include the waterways it abutts upon. If it were to be on one of these lakes I like to fish, it would be fine. But on another lake I can think of, you could NOT fish because of DOD contractors in WWII releaseing PCB's into the soil and groudwater, contaminating that lake for fishing. Lots of things to consider. It would definately pay to make some site visits to "vacation" for a weekend, maybe talk to some locals, y'know, about the fishing holes, etc.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I travel with my job and instead of staying in motels & hotels I stay in camp grounds, my tent, thermarest and sleeping bag are cleaner. I just never have time to investigate. There should be a camp ground forsale list available somewhere.


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

We have a campground here in west TN..I really dont know how that would work out..the best thing about ours is it has an excellent feild of fire from the log house which sets upon a hill..its for sale now...I was thinking a deserted gravel bed would be a place to bug to..one road in and out..no cover for attackers


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

azurevirus said:


> We have a campground here in west TN..I really dont know how that would work out..the best thing about ours is it has an excellent feild of fire from the log house which sets upon a hill..its for sale now...I was thinking a deserted gravel bed would be a place to bug to..one road in and out..no cover for attackers


Interesting, I have noticed lots of small quarried areas from building highway over passes and railroad bridges. Some are now over grown and full of water, they could be stocked with fish for a food source, probably its own ecosystem. Some of these small quarry lakes do have little cabins and trailers around them. I am sure there are some on obscure back roads. I like the idea of cleared and open too.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Think REALLY outside of the box. 

Should the SHTF, and you've got property, all those "living" there, of course, people of your chosing, can work the land and everyone can live off the land.

"Community living"

And you'd be the founder...but please, no kool aide!


----------



## goldmind (Jan 14, 2011)

*The Ultimate Stage*



sailaway said:


> Has anybody thought about investing in a campground for a BOL? What pros or cons are there? Could this group invest in a couple located in various parts of North America? :scratch


My wife and I have been camping in Montana and Wisconsin for almost two decades. We now reside @ River Bay Camping Resort & Marina, on the edge of the Wisconsin Dells and smack dab in the middle of the Wisconsin River. We have been there for four years, and it is an exquisite spot for camping in any denomination and any race and social agenda as long as it fits with the general populace. Crack addicts and slugs need not apply. We get the occasional rogue...and dismiss them with haste. The owners, Wayne & Rhonda, are bikers and very adaptable. They just celebrated 25 years at this location, and it is where we will comfortably make our last stand. There is also a replica paddle wheel boat at our disposal, for weddings, graduations and parties of all shapes and sizes. It can accomodate 150 people, has a formal dining room and bar enclosed on the lower deck and an open view in the upper with another bar, and our music. We do the karaoke/dj shows for their bar and on board the Princess Kay. Their are several bikers residing there, retired police and soldiers, and at the drop of Robin turd,we have the capacity to light up any foreign or domestic enemy's world. Do check us out...Home


----------

